# Tire for kayak carrier



## cltucker11

Would someone recommend a tire to use on the beach in heavy sand to pull kayak on a carrier.

Thanks!


----------



## Yaksquatch

Big ones! As big as you can find. I started with wheel-barrow tires and then got a set from Ted that came off his old sailboat trailer when he upgraded to the HUGE balloon tires.

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## pchedeen

Pensacola Kayak and Sail has the Wheelez kayak carts with the big soft balloon tires but even with those hauling a yak through soft sand sucks.


----------



## Robin

pchedeen said:


> Pensacola Kayak and Sail has the Wheelez kayak carts with the big soft balloon tires but even with those hauling a yak through soft sand sucks.


 
But,the effort is worth it !!!

Robin


----------



## PAWGhunter

pchedeen said:


> Pensacola Kayak and Sail has the Wheelez kayak carts with the big soft balloon tires but even with those hauling a yak through soft sand sucks.


I haul my Outback fully loaded through the sand with ease using the Wheeleez...they are worth every penny. Its all about positioning of the cart. I find putting the cart near the middle of your yak makes it the easiest and takes nearly no effort...I'm only a little guy too, only 6ft 165lbs


----------



## Big B

I am thinking about building this one . http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/drupal/content/building-pvc-kayak-car It is supposed to fold up and fit into the yak.


----------



## Big B

http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/drupal/content/building-pvc-kayak-cart sorry


----------



## Caddy Yakker

I've never understood why some people bring their wheels with them out on the yak? I guess the spots I launch are never too far from the truck. I always try to bring as little stuff out there with me, just what I need. But thats just me.....I'm sure there must be a reason?


----------



## Catchinem

Caddy Yakker said:


> I've never understood why some people bring their wheels with them out on the yak? I guess the spots I launch are never too far from the truck. I always try to bring as little stuff out there with me, just what I need. But thats just me.....I'm sure there must be a reason?


 If a big wind came up while you were out in the Gulf and blew you two miles down the beach and you had to beach it there, the wheels would come in handy to roll it back to your launch site.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Well in the 13 yrs I've been kayak fishing in the gulf nothing close to that has ever happened and if or when it does I would never think about walking my yak 2 miles.... If I couldn't get ahold of a friend I'd just leave it there and go get the truck. But everyone is different and I respect that...


----------



## Big B

I have the torque. With the battery and gear its quite heavy. So far I have carried then made more trips for gear and such. It'll will be nice to load and pull it. I hopefully will not have to make 6 trips gathering gear.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

Juat a note about the wheels on that cart. It is a nice design, but for the beach sand around here the wheels are not big enough. I have a scupper cart I bought with those size wheels on it. Wore me out and the metal legs on the cart are bent some since I used it 3 times to haul my xfactor. I have a set of big plastic wheels for making something out of pvc that will roll across the sand. Last time I was out at the Gulf, I used Teds big wheel rig and you could push my kayak uphill across the sand with one hand, it was that easy. So stay away of those 4" wide x 10" diameter wheels. They dig into the sand and do not roll hardly at all.


----------



## bbarton13

can we see a pic of ted's big wheel rig?


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

bbarton13 said:


> can we see a pic of ted's big wheel rig?


His rig is actually a four wheeler. The frame looks to be 11/2" square aluminum tube stock with a long T handle if I recall correctly. The tires are big grey balloons. They looked to be about 15inches in diameter and about 8 inches wide. The whole rig just rolled over the sand like a marble on a formica counter top. So yes, you want the biggest widest balloony tires you can find. I am planning on building a scupper cart with bigger tubing and using a set of hot wheels with an aluminum axle.


----------



## bbarton13

thanks if anyone has a pic would be great, i have a pro angler and just looking for some a little better than the hobie trax 2 wheels, i know i need bigger balloon tires there just so expensive. how good would big power wheels work?


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

Doubt that power wheels would work on a kayak the size of yours. I am hoping that they will work on a kayak the size of mine.  And if they don't, then well back to the drawing board for still yet another cart worth a flip in the sugar sand we have around here. Try a google search for those big ballon tires for like a beach fishing cart or a small sail boat cart. This is where this kind of balloon tire seems to be being used the most on commercial cart products.


----------



## Tugboat

Here's a couple pics of teds beach cart with my PA on it he let me use it at one of the Navarre king tournaments it was much appreciated and the sweetest kayak cart you will ever see I have the wheelez with the ballon wheels and there a pain in the ass compared to his 4 wheeler


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

Dem Dare are monster balloon tires on that cart. Here is a link for those big balloon tires: http://www.wheeleez.com/beach-wheels-polyurethane.php Looked around for quite a while on google and there are no other wheels like these. So the prices look locked in to make a cart out of these.


----------



## cltucker11

*Wheelez tires don't fit*

Ok, I got my new Wheelez balloon tires via UPS this morning. I ran to the garage to change them out and to my surprise they don't fit my existing Hobie carrier. The axle on the new tires are about an inch to wide.

Any ideas on how to recover from this.

Trying to get to the Gulf side without to much expense and to much exercise(LOL).

Thanks!


----------



## Robin

cltucker11 said:


> Ok, I got my new Wheelez balloon tires via UPS this morning. I ran to the garage to change them out and to my surprise they don't fit my existing Hobie carrier. The axle on the new tires are about an inch to wide.
> 
> Any ideas on how to recover from this.
> 
> Trying to get to the Gulf side without to much expense and to much exercise(LOL).
> 
> Thanks!


Pictures would help......................

Robin


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

cltucker11 said:


> Ok, I got my new Wheelez balloon tires via UPS this morning. I ran to the garage to change them out and to my surprise they don't fit my existing Hobie carrier. The axle on the new tires are about an inch to wide.
> 
> Any ideas on how to recover from this.
> 
> Trying to get to the Gulf side without to much expense and to much exercise(LOL).
> 
> Thanks!


Contact wheeleez about your having a 1/2 inch shaft and the new wheels set up for a 1" shaft and what to do about it. If you had looked over the chart, you select the wheel to fit the shaft size you currently have. Calling them might help you to get something local to use as a shim to make the size adjustment.


----------



## cltucker11

*Shaft length for hobie carrier*

Sorry I wasn't clearer. The shaft is about an inch short. The shaft diameter is 1/2 inch. I need an idea to extend the shaft about 1 1/2 inch.

Thanks anyway for your help.


----------



## Jolly Mon

Go to Home Depot/Lowes and get some 1/2" aluminum rod, cut to size, drill a hole for cotter pin and use over size washers. Very cheap and easy.


----------



## cltucker11

*Shaft length for hobie carrier*

Thank you!


----------

